# Ohio Catfishing = 400-pounds!



## JignPig Guide

Holy Crap!
Ohio's Sandusky Bay is incredible. I took a group of guys out recently. And they (seriously) caught over 400-pounds of Catfish in our afternoon trip. They caught 77-Channel Cats. They had crazy fun. And I had a blast introducing them to this awesome fishery. 
Two of the 6-Anglers in my rig had to rest because they got tired. Physically tired from catching fish! Ha ha ha!
I use shrimp on my trips. And if the current is flowing? We catch 'em.
I am enjoying the expansion of my guide service. This is fun!




























View attachment 312307


----------



## walleye willey

Sounds like great fun,does anyone eat the smaller ones?


----------



## Shad Rap

Nice channels!


----------



## JignPig Guide

walleye willey said:


> Sounds like great fun,does anyone eat the smaller ones?


Most customers catch-n-release. But sometime they'll take some to the fish cleaning place next to my Fish-Camp. They charge $0.65 per pound to clean Catfish fillets.


----------



## gbourne

I know this is a old thread. Where is the shore access? Is a map available?

I am definitely making the trip to Sandusky Bay someday.


----------



## JignPig Guide

gbourne said:


> I know this is a old thread. Where is the shore access? Is a map available?
> 
> I am definitely making the trip to Sandusky Bay someday.


Look this up. This should help you. State Fishing Access, Port Clinton, Ohio 43452, United States


----------



## rangerpig250

I’m going to give this a try in the next few days, I’ve never done it. I understand shrimp, cut bait, worms can all be productive. What I don’t know is this a anchor in place thing (Spot lock) or drift? Do I want the bait right on the bottom or will I be snagging like crazy ? Just a few pointers to get me headed in the right direction would be appreciated! Thanks, RP


----------



## Gottagofishn

You’re going to want to anchor. The current is pretty stout there so take a big one. A second will make fishing easier.
Carolina rigs get the job done. Search for likely looking areas and have at ‘em.
My wife and I gave it a shot a few weeks ago... she caught one going 35”.
Impressive indeed!


----------



## Hdwrench

Do the channels stay in the bay all year long or is there a window that’s best?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Hdwrench said:


> Do the channels stay in the bay all year long or is there a window that’s best?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All year long, but Mid May - July is usually primo!


----------



## missionfishin

Is the bay suitable for a 14 foot v bottom?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

missionfishin said:


> Is the bay suitable for a 14 foot v bottom?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Is it a deep v?


----------



## missionfishin

I don't know if it's considered a deep v or not. It's a 14' sea nymph fishing machine.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

